# Lexapro Generic (Escitalopram) for IBS-D?



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone been given the generic for lexapro for your IBS and have you had any less relief or other side effects on it? I always get a little wary with generics. My dr just prescriped me 10mg and she said on the prescription that generic was fine, and it seems my pharmacy filled it with the generic (according to the text i got stating it was filled). Should i just ask for the name brand when i pick it up? Or give the generic a go?


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Ivy,

I'm a long-term AD user (including Lexapro) so I feel reasonably qualified to answer this one. Most users and PDoc's find that generic versions are fine. In my experience what you want to avoid is switching manufacturers once you've already started a med. Note that this includes changes of generic manufacturer. I personally have had severe problems when I was unknowingly switched from one to another.

So in summary, pick a manufacturer and stick to it.

For me, the Lexapro only really started to help my IBS pain once I'd been on 20mg for a month. Actually my PDoc just bumped me to 25mg after discussing my notes with my GI doc FWIW.

Good luck,

Pete


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks, Twonk  Started the generic last night, got shakes and nausea just from taking half a pill (she's starting me on half a pill for 4 days, then the 10mg) I'm hesitant to go up to 20, been there, done that, for actual depression like 6-7 years ago, hated how numb it made me feel. Not worth it to me for just IBS. So if 10 doesn't work I'm just going to try something else.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

hmmm that's a shame. It makes me feel somewhat numb but I rate that over depression and IBS currently by quite a big margin. That being said I've just had 4 terrible days of IBS pain so it makes me wonder why I bother.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm up to 10mg now and i had 4 days of feeling really good! today i had some issues in the morning, but im doing ok now. I guess we bother because of the days we do feel good, you know?


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

I tried Lexapro from Rxed by a psychiatrist for the anxiety I am experiencing. Not directed at my gastro illness. I think it is the gut brain connections messing with my head. I don't have a stressed life and my gastro issue does not cause me anxiety. I just start to panic out of nowhere when my gut is messed up. I don't have the worries most IBS people have with the bathroom. I just have malabsorbtion, no urgency issues.

Taking lex was a disaster for me. Lots of bad side effects that got worse the longer I was on it. I had to taper off after two weeks I felt like I was going to die.

I started with 30mg cut in half for a week then upped to a whole 30 mg. and went

my side effects were: Stomach pain, chills, hot flashes different from menopause, heart pounding, nausea, diarrhea, Muscles shaking, muscle twitching, headache, agitation, terrible weakness lack of all energy.

The difficult thing with this is I get chills, heart pounding, adding beats, nausea and express processing (diarrhea but not really. Its malabsorbtion) from my gastro illness right now but it was far worse on the lexapro. When I quit taking it I felt better rather quickly. The increased side effects were gone and I was back to my normal level of illness.


----------

